# tip app?



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

is there a way to double check if its on? probably havent got one since riders dont but would like to be sure

Thanks


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

aarondavid1010 said:


> is there a way to double check if its on? probably havent got one since riders dont but would like to be sure
> 
> Thanks


When did you sign up? If it was after in app tipping was introduced, then my guess is that it would automatically be on, or at least you would have been prompted to agree to it in one of the addendums.

Wait, I see you're in Canada, it might be good to ask in one the Canada sub forums.


----------

